# Is boards.ie down?



## Sarsfield (24 Jul 2007)

Haven't been able to access it since yesterday evening, from home or work.


----------



## NorfBank (24 Jul 2007)

Same here.


----------



## karltimber (24 Jul 2007)

looks like it - can't connect from home.

wonder why - it doesn't normally go down ??

K


----------



## karltimber (24 Jul 2007)

looks like it back


----------



## karltimber (24 Jul 2007)

possibly not - extremmmeeelllyy slow loading.


----------



## sabre Man (24 Jul 2007)

Still having problems with it.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2007)

Physical server seems to be up but the web server doesn't seem to be contactable at the moment.


----------



## boskonay (24 Jul 2007)

During the brief windows it's been up since yesterday, Regi posted that they've had a failure of a disk array, which has pretty much killed lots of stuff - they expect to be down most of the day.


----------



## pansyflower (24 Jul 2007)

It's back..


----------



## gonk (24 Jul 2007)

boskonay said:


> During the brief windows it's been up since yesterday, Regi posted that they've had a failure of a disk array, which has pretty much killed lots of stuff


 

Could be worse . . . 

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/breaking_news_all_online_data?utm_source=embedded_%20%20video


----------



## energy69 (1 May 2008)

Does anyone know why Boards.ie is down or is it my imagination???


----------



## efm (1 May 2008)

energy69 said:


> Does anyone know why Boards.ie is down or is it my imagination???


 

Try one of these and call me in the morning:http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/boards.ie​


----------



## Angrygirl (1 May 2008)

I've been trying to get into it too and the page is not displaying


----------



## aircobra19 (1 May 2008)

It gets hit hard, so the boards & adverts being down, or really slow is a fairly common experience in my opinion. It used to be worse. Its not exactly critical is it?


----------



## boskonay (1 May 2008)

http://twitter.com/boards_ie


----------

